# Ummm, Just, "NO"



## Rock Headed (Nov 8, 2007)

If you were a volcano, I might believe you.


----------



## bytor (Jan 23, 2010)

Ha!


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

Rock Headed said:


> If you were a volcano, I might believe you.


 
:laughing:


----------



## americanmason (Sep 11, 2010)

What will it be next? Doing a house out of Novabrik right now. Not my cup of tea. Hard to beat the real thing.

www.americamasonry.com
Indiana Mason


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

We sold Novabrik for a while. I never could get enthused about it, though. Seems like a very expensive solution, as well as being a PIA because of all the parts and pieces.


----------

